# High Calorie Meals



## EmSmith1980

Anya has just been weighed and has LOST 4oz. :( She has had bronchiolitis but has still been eating and drinking well. I give her real butter, and add cream and cheese to food, but what else can I do? She's so scrawny as it is. :( We have a NNU clinic appointment so will ask them there but want to fatten her up as much as possible this week. xx


----------



## 25weeker

Avocado is really high in fat and really nutritious. I used to put 1/2 avocado 1/2 banana for Holly around Anya's age as she stopped eating Avocado on its own. Now she won't eat it at all!

You could add double cream to yogurts to increase the calories and you could use Jersey milk (gold cap) in her food instead of full fat as it has a higher fat calorie/fat content.

TBH I think you are doing pretty much all you can do. She is probably using up the extra calories breathing and fighting the bronchiolitis.

Holly is a skinny thing as well. I think it's quite common with prems.


----------

